# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Eetlustremmers !!

## roudekempers

Wat is een goede eetlust -remmer om op deze manier te wennen aan minder eten ,en daarmee wat kilo's kwijt te raken?
Wie weet ??

----------

